# Collections other than snakes?



## Flexxx (Feb 21, 2020)

What else besides snakes do you collect? Any strange, weird or wonderful?
Post some pics and/or tell us about what you collect.
Me im a borderline hoarder haha, I collect way to many things. A few things I collect are beer cans and bottles, I must have several hundred of them, all still full
Jack Daniels also all still full
Rubik's cubes got over 100 of them too.
low rider and old-school pushbikes.
And my oddity collection with everything from vintage medical equipment and animal bones to preserved fox head in a jar and human skulls.

Show us what you collect!!!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Flexxx said:


> What else besides snakes do you collect? Any strange, weird or wonderful?
> Post some pics and/or tell us about what you collect.
> Me im a borderline hoarder haha, I collect way to many things. A few things I collect are beer cans and bottles, I must have several hundred of them, all still full
> Jack Daniels also all still full
> ...


I think nowadays most people have started collecting toilet paper.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I used to collect beer bottles, My brother and I would try something exotic every week end, some were nice and some were absolutely disgusting but all the bottles,cans were lined up on the shelf till my wife got the .... and we had to throw them out. 
My major collection is things related to The Phantom. I have a couple of thousand comics from around the world plus lots of other memorabilia.
I also collect edged weapons,I think knives,swords etc. are art. I also have a few old cameras and associated bits and pieces.
I also have hundreds of old coins, if anybody wants some PM me


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 18, 2020)

SLR and DSLR cameras, camera lenses, telescopes ( for astrophotography ), eyepieces ( I have fine collection of Naglers ) = life long interest in astronomy , fishing rods ( I build all my own as custom jobs ) , fishing reels ( mostly big Alveys , but I do have some very good overheads, baitcasters, and top quality eggbeaters ) = been a keen fisho since I was kid , physics , chemistry , advanced maths , and engineering reference texts = life long learner / student , and I've collected multiple dual degrees ( Chemistry , then Chemical Engineering & Maths , then Computer Engineering & Physics, , Engineering Management ).


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 19, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I used to collect beer bottles, My brother and I would try something exotic every week end, some were nice and some were absolutely disgusting but all the bottles,cans were lined up on the shelf till my wife got the .... and we had to throw them out.


Ha ha, been there. My brother and I used to collect wine bottle lids ( Wolf Blass were the prized ones), we had over a hundred of them all displayed out on an old shoe shelf. However when mum found out......


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 19, 2020)

My sister collected movie tickets, she would use Card binders to store them and had a few full of them


----------



## mrkos (Apr 19, 2020)

Longbows


----------



## Ryan-James (Apr 20, 2020)

mrkos said:


> Longbows


Nice! x2 I also have collected heaps of primitive hunting equipment, skins, furs, antlers etc, when I had more time I used to forge knives and axes and things, made my own bows and arrows and did a lot of flintknapping and primitive skill stuff.

I also have a mighty fine collection of invertebrates (mainly au tarantulas and trapdoor spider species).


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Having worked with knives every day of my adult life, I have an appreciation for quality knives and related equipment, especially Pre-war German made F.Dick steels. When I was about 12-13 years old, dad gave me my first American made Schrade Old Timer pocket knife... these were manufactured to the highest standards in the US from 1904 - 2004 when the company closed its doors, the parts consist of unbreakable saw cut staglon and delrin handles, brass and nickel and nowadays all Old Timer replica knives are Chinese made inferior pieces of stainless steel crap. Genuine American made Old timer blades were made from 1095 carbon steel and came with a lifetime warranty, an Old Timer made after 2004 will last about 3 months if it's not already broken when you open the packaging it arrived in. I still today carry that first Old Timer my dad gave me all those years ago, it's a little beat up but if it could talk, it'd tell you some stories.






I have several of the Stockman range, (my favourites), the Senior Stockman 8OT, Middleman Stockman 34OT and the Junior Stockman 108OT
Here's some unopened ones I still have in their original packaging that were manufactured prior to the year 2000.





Some pre-war F.Dick steels that I'm in the process of restoring for daily use. These are highly prized possessions of mine and I wouldn't part with them if I was offered 10 times their value. They simply do not make these like this any more. The steels themselves just need to have all the old imperfections polished out of them with sandpaper which I'll do by hand, it will take about a week to do just one, time consuming but after they're done, they'll be as good as new.




Pre-war F.Dick steels have an arrow stamped on them that points back at the handle... Post-war F.Dick steels have the arrow pointing away from the handle.





The handles are original horn and oak handles which I am replacing with modern custom made resin handles... (the originals I will keep, they're just not allowed in these modern times). The original brass fittings will remain above and below the new handles. I am of Viking heritage so my new custom designed traditional F.Dick style handles depict the Vikings logo from the TV series and are a pearl white with red paint blown through it along with black paint flecked with silver. Here is a sneak preview of one of the unfinished/un-polished double-sided handles. They take a few days to set in the cast, once removed they need to be drilled through to fit the tang of the steel then polished and buffed to a glassy mirror finish.








In a week or so I should be able to post a pic of one that's completely finished.

I also collect old-school nickel stamped solid brass cattle ear tags... These are not real common these days as all ear tags are now plastic. There's some stud owners out there though that still use these but not many and they are rarely seen today. It's taken me 17 years to collect these few. What can I say?? My Viking ancestry is to blame... I like shiny things! 

Here's the last one I found back in February this year... Doesn't look too flash just after removal...





Hit them with a bit of brasso and they come up nice. 





Well that's the other side of me that has NOTHING to do with turtles anyway.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


>


I can see Mcdonalds.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 7, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Having worked with knives every day of my adult life, I have an appreciation for quality knives and related equipment, especially Pre-war German made F.Dick steels. When I was about 12-13 years old, dad gave me my first American made Schrade Old Timer pocket knife... these were manufactured to the highest standards in the US from 1904 - 2004 when the company closed its doors, the parts consist of unbreakable saw cut staglon and delrin handles, brass and nickel and nowadays all Old Timer replica knives are Chinese made inferior pieces of stainless steel crap. Genuine American made Old timer blades were made from 1095 carbon steel and came with a lifetime warranty, an Old Timer made after 2004 will last about 3 months if it's not already broken when you open the packaging it arrived in. I still today carry that first Old Timer my dad gave me all those years ago, it's a little beat up but if it could talk, it'd tell you some stories.
> View attachment 329615
> 
> 
> ...


Old Timers kick ass ive got one my great grandfather gave me. if that thing could oh the stories it would tell. 
Im a musican so i have a collection of Vintage custom Colour guitars 
and I collect swords as i used to steel fight which is great fun might I add
[doublepost=1596671063,1596670856][/doublepost]


Shaggers89 said:


> Old Timers kick ass ive got one my great grandfather gave me. if that thing could oh the stories it would tell.
> Im a musican so i have a collection of Vintage custom Colour guitars
> and I collect swords as i used to steel fight which is great fun might I add






Heres one i sold a couple of years ago 1970 Fender Jazzmaster this thing played like a dream probably shouldnt of sold it lol. ended up selling for 2.500 quid when the owner that bought it off me sold it. One of the best Instruments ive ever owned
[doublepost=1596768099][/doublepost]as an update I just bought one of these beatiful things an all original 1960 Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> Old Timers kick ass ive got one my great grandfather gave me. if that thing could oh the stories it would tell.
> Im a musican so i have a collection of Vintage custom Colour guitars




Certainly not vintage, but expensive guitars tend to breed round here.


----------



## kankryb (Aug 10, 2020)

Spyderco knives is my thing, these are old and new models of Endura and Delica


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 11, 2020)

Rob said:


> Certainly not vintage, but expensive guitars tend to breed round here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 329709
> ...


That PRS is beautiful I love mine it and my 72 Wine Red Les Paul are probably the two guitars i use the most


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> That PRS is beautiful I love mine it and my 72 Wine Red Les Paul are probably the two guitars i use the most



I'd say it'll always be his fave but most of his writing now is based on 7/8 string so doesn't get used quite as much.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 14, 2020)

Some "before" pics:





















Some "after" pics:




























Was a productive week, finished off mounting another 2 sets of bull horns from work for the wall, found another brass tag, the 1st one since February this year and picked up another brand new genuine American made Schrade 34OT Old timer in original box. 

















Finishing off another steel restoration this arv... Pretty much how I keep myself occupied throughout the quiet months of the year before the turtle breeding/nesting/hatching/rearing ramps up for another season. Won't be long now!


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 14, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Some "before" pics:
> View attachment 329731
> View attachment 329732
> View attachment 329733
> ...


very nice just bought myself an Xp falcon needs a bit of work but hey here in vic we in lockdown so i got time lol the Les paul arrived today plugged it in to my 60s tweed twin reverb dont think its ever actually ben aparyt sound godlike on that thing


----------



## Shaughan (Aug 18, 2020)

I collect hunting gear and old school push bikes the oldest one I have is from be for ww1 it's a mayflower 20in it's very rare and there are only 6 on record left and 4 out of 6 r in Museums


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 29, 2020)

Finally knocked over the restoration of the flat pre-war F. DICK steel. Looks mint as now! 










I've got 5 more rounds, a 10", 2X 12" and 2X 14" for restoration in the mail that I picked up in America. Should be here in the next fortnight. Look forward to doing those up.
[doublepost=1598041076,1597738599][/doublepost]Oooohhh SHINY!!!!




[doublepost=1598050879][/doublepost]2 more for restoration, a vintage German made Henckles and German made Solingen.










[doublepost=1598643513][/doublepost]Another one completed.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 1, 2020)

Newest Purchase in lockdown XL Falcon ute


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 15, 2020)

Been a busy fortnight... Few more vintage pre-war steels have turned up from America that I purchased 5 weeks ago, restorations been going great.
First up was a 12' round that was looking pretty ordinary but under the several millimetres of gunk was revealed clean factory lines still evident and what is essentially still a brand new steel! 










Removed the original wooden handle and fitted a plastic orange handle just so I can use it at work for the next week to see how it performs.. the last 2 days it has run beautifully.













Next up was a 14' round.





This particular piece has a deer antler handle and chrome plated brass presentation fittings. This indicates that 100 odd years ago this particular steel was presented as a gift to a young apprentice butcher who'd just successfully completed his apprenticeship. After a quick disassemble and clean, this thing looks like it just came out of the box, it's obviously done less than a weeks work in it's entire life, it has 2 minor knife hits on the finger guard and deep factory lines and a mint stamp. I think this is about as mint condition as an original pre-war F. Dick steel gets.





















Gave the fittings a light buff and reassembled. This will remain a personal display piece of mine in its original state. Whoever this belonged to originally, they obviously treasured it dearly.









Today another 14' round arrived on my doorstep, this one I plan to make my every day use piece, it has the extremely rare SUPER LARGE stamp. this steel will take a little more work as the original factory lines are almost completely worn out, it'll be sanded smooth, polished and new lines cut in by myself, the brass fittings will be straightened, polished and the original wooden handle will be replaced with a modern resin one. Really looking forward to having this one completed.









After this one, I currently have 5 more to do, that's if I don't see and buy any more! things will start to slow down a bit now as I have gravid turtles and my focus will shift to them. Hope everyone is well.

Cheers!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hope everyone is well.


I'm doing pretty well. I got a job the other day which I'm super exited about. Also went herping and wrangled a 1.5 metre carpet python. Plus cought a tree snake the other night. So yeah, my week has been pretty good


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Been a busy fortnight... Few more vintage pre-war steels have turned up from America that I purchased 5 weeks ago, restorations been going great.
> First up was a 12' round that was looking pretty ordinary but under the several millimetres of gunk was revealed clean factory lines still evident and what is essentially still a brand new steel!
> View attachment 329950
> 
> ...


if you change the handle from wood to resin it won't be original any more


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 20, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> if you change the handle from wood to resin it won't be original any more


I know that mate, wooden handles aren't allowed in the industry today so the resin handles are only if they are to be used... all original wooden and antler handles are kept so they can be refitted 
[doublepost=1600245202,1600189312][/doublepost]She's all done! 







[doublepost=1600249821][/doublepost]Finishing touches, brass finger guard straightened to original position and a green stick chrome polish and she's looking better than the day she was first made 100+ years ago. 













[doublepost=1600547750][/doublepost]New custom made and barrel shaped bone white nylon handles fitted to 2 big 14' Pre-wars that I've chosen for every day use at work. 1 polished up as a slick and 1 left rough with original cut factory lines. I picked these up for $19 and $22 respectively and just yesterday after I was finished fitting the new handles I was offered $550 cash for the slick... I haven't even had the chance to use it yet and I've no intentions of selling it as I'd probably never see another one with the rare giant sized makers stamp. 

So stoked with how they're looking now, the original yellow brass fittings and nickel coated brass fittings contrast nicely with the white handles, they're gonna stand out from a mile away at work - I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on them! Bring on the week!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 27, 2020)

2 more arrivals from the states for restoration. 













The 11' flat will go into my personal collection as a display piece as it's extremely rare. 





The 14' round will be restored and fitted with a nylon handle and be a daily use piece.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi F P
Mate , you must have the sharpest knives in the world ,,,,ouch !!!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 27, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi F P
> Mate , you must have the sharpest knives in the world ,,,,ouch !!!


Hehe... well, they're not blunt... found that out back in April of 2015... 27 stitches later and 4 months of physio and learning how to use my hand again after I severed all tendons and nerves, I still today have 4 permanent stitches holding my first 2 fingers together and no feeling in my right hand and only about 80% of my original strength. When that incident occurred, blood shot from my hand about 2 metres across the room so I knew I was in trouble... due to the nerves being cut it was completely painless, didn't feel a thing... still don't. When the paramedics arrived, my hand was all wrapped up and the lady was like OK let's take a look at what we have here, probably thinking a tiny little cut... she unwrapped my hand and blood was going everywhere... she nearly fainted, she asked me are you OK, I said I can't feel a thing. I practically cut my hand completely in half down the side of the 1st finger than straight across my palm.

I was unconscious on the table for 4 hours at Toowoomba base having micro surgery by 2 hand specialist doctors they flew in from Brisbane. 

I returned to work in August 2015.










14 days after the accident when the external stitches were removed.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 27, 2020)

Like I said OOOUUUCH !!!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 27, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Like I said OOOUUUCH !!!


Didn't hurt at all.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 27, 2020)

Sure doesn't look painless , but ill take your word .


----------



## adderboy (Sep 27, 2020)

So are you left-handed? Hmm, I'll reword that... Were you a left-hander before the accident? Or did you have to become one after?

Nasty injury. 

S


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 28, 2020)

adderboy said:


> So are you left-handed? Hmm, I'll reword that... Were you a left-hander before the accident? Or did you have to become one after?
> 
> Nasty injury.
> 
> S


No I'm right handed... had just finished sharpening them and was actually cleaning the knife when the accident happened so it really made the following months a learning curve... learning to brush my teeth and shave left handed... felt totally uncoordinated at first lol pretty well ambidextrous today because of that injury so like they say, every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 28, 2020)

Just out of curiosity , do you have any feeling at all in your right hand or is it completely numb ?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 28, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Just out of curiosity , do you have any feeling at all in your right hand or is it completely numb ?


Have normal sensation in my pinkie and ring fingers, thumb and outer edge of my hand straight down from my pinkie... the rest is numb.
[doublepost=1601230536,1601230418][/doublepost]I constantly drop things as I cannot grip properly missing so much feeling... I've gotten a lot better, I don't drop things now near as often as I was 1-2 years ago but I still drop stuff daily. Lol
[doublepost=1601230731][/doublepost]where I struggle the most now is handling turtles and digging up my turtle nests to retrieve eggs for incubation each year... that task requires fine dexterity and a gentle touch so as not to damage the eggs... my confidence isn't what it used to be so I take longer but still get it done... I practically hold my breath now when handling eggs.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Maybe you could find someone close by who shares your passion for turtles , and or is willing to learn from your experience to help you out in those situations. I had to go through 6 months of chemo for bowel cancer back in 2012, and 1 of the drugs they pumped into me called OXALIPLATIN left me with peripheral neuropathy (nerve damage to my hands and feet). My fingers , palms of my hands and bottoms of my feet were completely numb. I used to drop things a lot at first , and thaught I would never be able to play my guitar ever again, but fortunately , over several years, most of the feeling in my hands has returned. The under sides of my toes and soles of my feet still feel like dead meat to this day, so no more getting about barefooted any more. But thankfully at least I can spank the plank again.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 28, 2020)

Cheers man. Yeah the doctors told me it could take 10-12 years before I regain any sensation in the damaged area of my hand so I'm half way there!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 29, 2020)

The weirdest thing I had to deal with was learning to balance again. It's not really the first thing you would think about , but we use our toes to help us keep balanced while standing and walking. When you have no sensation in your feet its not that easy. I've had quite a few falls , had trouble standing in 1 spot and tended to walk in a zig zag type pattern until I got used to it. Most people probably thaught I was half drunk. :-S


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 1, 2020)

Another pre-war restoration completed.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Getting another gel-blaster soon, can't wait. I was looking at a shotgun but they only fire single shots at a time (not the kind thing you wan't on the field, trust me) so I'm going for a machine gun, something that does a bit more damage. What kind is yours Kev?


----------



## Lace_monitor (Dec 30, 2020)

I collect gemstones


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 23, 2021)

My latest weapon...








Wilson Nemesis Open 3.0 Tennis Racquet


Wilson Nemesis Open 3.0 Tennis Racquet




www.rebelsport.com.au





Oh yeah, I'm going places this this bad boy.


----------



## kankryb (Apr 5, 2021)

I also collect aussie reptile books, here are some of the newer ones


----------

